# Debug Assertion Failed - was bitte



## Winner (28. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich habe ein Projekt, fast fertig, was jetzt aber kurz vor Fertigstellung folgende Meldung auf den Bildschirm bringt.

Ich weiss nicht woher sie kommt, alles andere klappt wunderbar! Nur bis zu einem gewissen Zeitpunkt, dann raucht es einfach und die Meldung kommt hoch. Die Meldung ist immer die selbe im Debugmodus, sowie auch bei dem ausfürhen der Datei, kann mir da wer mehr was zu sagen.

Ich poste jetzt mal den Text der Meldung, da ich leider nicht weis wie ich hier ein Bild ein bauen kann

Microsoft Visual C++ Debug Libary

Debug Assertion Failed

Programm: D:\.....*.exe //hab den Pfad jetzt nicht komplett ausgeschrieben

File: flose.c
Line:58
Expression: stream !=NULL

For information on how your programm can cause an asseritio failure, see the Visual c++ documentaion on asserts.

(Press Rety to debug the application)

Und die Button wären: Abbrechen Wiederholen Ignorieren

Kann mir da wer sagen um was sich es da handelt oder wo ich den Fehler suchen muss


----------



## sheel (28. November 2007)

Hi

meinst du die Datei fclose.c statt flose.c ?
In dem Fall willst du eine Datei schließen, die du nicht geöffnet hast/nicht öffnen konntest (weil es sie nicht gibt zum Beispiel).

Wenn deine FILE-variable x heist, mach folgendes;

if(x!=NULL) fclose(x);
Dann wird der Absturz umgangen, weil er zuerst nachschaut, ob die Datei überhaupt offen ist.

Gruß


----------

